# Advanced Nutrients Nirvana



## lightmeup55 (Oct 3, 2011)

has anyone seen any luck with nirvana? it says you gotta add it during week 3 through 6. has anyone tried this product out before?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

For AN the only thing that I think is worth a shit is any of there base line and big bud and b-52
And yes ive used most of the an line and its a waist of money


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

Come on. Waste of money?

I think that may be a little harsh...

There may be slight variance of opinion among growers, and everyone certainly has a personal preference, but to say one brand is a waste of money sounds like hyperbole stemming from a personal gripe. So far I haven't seen that AN is a 'waste of money' compared to the GH I was using... especially since I got it for less than the GH, and so far, just like AN says, it's been outperforming GH.

All nutrients, GH, AN, Dyna, they all work just fine. If the grower screws up, it's his fault, not the nute's. If one nute does better than another, it's not necessarily the nute itself but any combination of factors.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

no personal gripe ive been a AN fan for a bit now and love the results, never once had a issue! like I had with other like FF or GH
but when I started playing with technoflora all bets were off the side by side AN vs BC and there wasnt one the better!! only that
the AN line costed me way more! so go ahead spent the money! but after time every grower to way to spend less and = more!!
use that extra cash to upgrade stuff that will give you the encrease in yield your looking for.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> no personal gripe ive been a AN fan for a bit now and love the results, never once had a issue! like I had with other like FF or GH
> but when I started playing with technoflora all bets were off the side by side AN vs BC and there wasnt one the better!! only that
> the AN line costed me way more! so go ahead spent the money! but after time every grower to way to spend less and = more!!
> use that extra cash to upgrade stuff that will give you the encrease in yield your looking for.


I see. But with all this talk of AN's heavier price tag, I was expecting the worst at the hydro shop. I ended up paying les than 40.00 bucks for the Sensi AB (regular size) and a new airstone and 30 feet of air tubing. So cost really isn't an issue here. If AN does at least as well as my GH grows, then it still wins imo... And it's already doing better.

Maybe Tecnaflora should be my next test nute.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I see. But with all this talk of AN's heavier price tag, I was expecting the worst at the hydro shop. I ended up paying les than 40.00 bucks for the Sensi AB (regular size) and a new airstone and 30 feet of air tubing. So cost really isn't an issue here. If AN does at least as well as my GH grows, then it still wins imo... And it's already doing better.
> 
> Maybe Tecnaflora should be my next test nute.


you wont be disapointed


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL I fucking love ya'll. Seriously. In every other section this disagreement would have turned into a flame war. I got blessed with the section with the least amount of drama.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;LOL&#8224; I fucking love ya'll. Seriously. In every other section this disagreement would have turned into a flame war. I got blessed with the section with the least amount of drama.


Come on, Raven. It's me, Jin.

I'm not gonna flame no more... you know that... And that goes twice for someone with Mod next their avatar. Lol. 

I realize Hellraizer meant that he's not convinced AN is worth the extra cost.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 4, 2011)

&#8224;L&#8224; Oh I know, just been sseing massive flaming and drama in places like toke n talk, the noob section, etc. So much so I'm starting to confine myself to the hydro section. Hell, even when you were flaming it wasn't nearly that bad. Yesterday I saw a thread, was on page 20+ first day, and the flaming started on page one. Toke n talk there's trolls that do nothing but flame and harass people. In hydro, you don't see any of that shit.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;L&#8224; Oh I know, just been sseing massive flaming and drama in places like toke n talk, the noob section, etc. So much so I'm starting to confine myself to the hydro section. Hell, even when you were flaming it wasn't nearly that bad. Yesterday I saw a thread, was on page 20+ first day, and the flaming started on page one. Toke n talk there's trolls that do nothing but flame and harass people. In hydro, you don't see any of that shit.


That's because we in the hydro section are more concerned with growing than anything else. Let pot-heads who don't grow much fight it out in those lesser forums. Lol.

When I had my recent incident, a part of me just couldn't stand the idea of fighting with a fellow grower... not just some noob, but a real grower. So I stopped for that reason. People who have no grows to show, though... that's another story.


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyway, back to the Nirvana. It works well for ALL phases of plant growth, when used in conjunction with other additives. I use 20 ml per 4 litres of water for propagation, and have a near 100% success rate. If used with B-52 or other fert. Boosters cut back to .5 ml per litre. And its organic!


----------



## lightmeup55 (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks for all the help all i went ahead and got the nirvana, hopefully i dont mess it up and it performs well.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

lightmeup55 said:


> thanks for all the help all i went ahead and got the nirvana, hopefully i dont mess it up and it performs well.


Yeah, yeah. Me too. I'm gonna get it tomorrow.


----------



## lightmeup55 (Oct 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, yeah. Me too. I'm gonna get it tomorrow.


Nice! maybe we can share results and application methods


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

lightmeup55 said:


> Nice! maybe we can share results and application methods


We should. I post every little thing I do in my journal, too.


----------



## Umlah000 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for that . . . I'm new here, but all I want to do is observe and learn, connect with folks who are "concerned with growing more than anything else". 

I just don't get this flaming thing, at all . . . why would anyone want to get so fired up about this sort of stuff? Maybe they just need to smoke a bit of their crop and chill out a bit.


----------



## Umlah000 (Oct 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Come on. Waste of money?
> 
> I think that may be a little harsh...
> 
> ...



Many thanks for this - this may be the best post yet. What I'm looking for here is some common sense, realistic opinions based on experience, as I embark on my own hydro experiments. I tend to agree that there are a lot of variables, and one has to be really consistent with their procedures to make any real conclusions about which nutes are the better brand, and all that.

I'm sort of leaning toward the GH, already have some of the Floralicious and Maxi series nutes now, and that will be my first serious hydro experiment, but I'm definitely open to any experiences other have had with their choices of nutes.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 5, 2011)

Nirvana looks a lot like liquid karma which I'd consider too messy for my reservoirs. I started testing it and it left this dirty particulate matter in the bottom of my veg reservoir. Anyone want a free gallon of LK?  I am however a huge fan of the floralicious stuff from GH. It's clean in your res and it works as advertised. 

http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/Nirvana/nirvana_faq_nutrient_facts.php


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

well AN stuff is just as dirty! if not worse also another reason I moved away from those sups


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2011)

Umlah000 said:


> Many thanks for this - this may be the best post yet. What I'm looking for here is some common sense, realistic opinions based on experience, as I embark on my own hydro experiments. I tend to agree that there are a lot of variables, and one has to be really consistent with their procedures to make any real conclusions about which nutes are the better brand, and all that.
> 
> I'm sort of leaning toward the GH, already have some of the Floralicious and Maxi series nutes now, and that will be my first serious hydro experiment, but I'm definitely open to any experiences other have had with their choices of nutes.


Whoa, you mean someone is actually reading my crap?

GH is a fine, fine choice. I've had great results with the Flora series... and have used the Floralicious plus additive with great success. 

I've dialed in the consistency of my process through the course of 7 grows (currently on my 8th), so I think I'm in a pretty good postion to compare AN directly to GH. 

AN is winning so far, btw.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2011)

Umlah000 said:


> Thank you for that . . . I'm new here, but all I want to do is observe and learn, connect with folks who are "concerned with growing more than anything else".
> 
> I just don't get this flaming thing, at all . . . why would anyone want to get so fired up about this sort of stuff? Maybe they just need to smoke a bit of their crop and chill out a bit.


I think it becomes a matter of a fragile ego for some (speaking from experience)... as in "I'm the greatest marijuana grower in the world... How dare you disagree with me?" I've flamed before too... but just once as I quickly realized how silly it was.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> so I think I'm in a pretty good postion to compare AN directly to GH.
> 
> AN is winning so far, btw.


 Are you journaling that by chance?


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree that any one of those companies makes products that make cannabis thrive when fed them . Pretty much all of AN gear is designed to work well in hydro. I use NIRVANA in my DWC buckets. NOTHING out of a bottle seems to work as well as the pirhana, tarantula,voodoo juice, and carbo load for massive explosive root development, and propagation of cuttings. I have tried a lot of brands, not all, and I will definitely continue using those AN products. No flamin here yall


----------



## decrimCA (Oct 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Come on. Waste of money?
> 
> I think that may be a little harsh...
> 
> ...


Well said. Grower error = more problems than any nute I've ever used.

I haven't checked out Nirvana yet, but from what I've heard it's pretty fantastic.

This article seems to be pretty helpful too - for the original poster - http://bigbudsmag.com/grow/article/want-big-sugary-tasty-sweet-smelling-marijuana-buds-september-2011

Not sure what else to share today. Still reeling from the article about the government going after CA dispensaries....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Are you journaling that by chance?


Yes, I'm making a note of the difference in my new journal.

I am getting the sense that GH, like the company's name is a very good general hydroponics nutrient... suitable for growing any vegetable or herb... and even cannabis using the Lucas.

The AN Sensi, however, does seem more like a nutrient formula intended more for marijuana growing. The A&B equal parts mix is straight-forward and the fluid is clear. It doesn't have that 'organic' smell of GH nutes, but a more clinical, pharamceutical kind of smell. The young clones I'm currently growing on AN have rooted faster and are noticeably smellier than my previous GH plants.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

decrimCA said:


> Well said. Grower error = more problems than any nute I've ever used.
> 
> I haven't checked out Nirvana yet, but from what I've heard it's pretty fantastic.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm all up in arms about that, too. SoCal here.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Oct 21, 2011)

It's refreshing to see a discussion of this type that isn't chock-full of name calling and ego.

I get so tired of hearing people swear they went out and bought 74 different bottles of stuff from one company, used them all for the first time, got terrible results for what they spent, and then leap to the conclusion that they're all "crap".

And if you have the audacity to suggest there could be some user error involved they get all huffy and try to start a fight over who's been growing longer/better or whatever other measure of their "grow-peen" they want to use.


Here's my 2c on Nirvana: I've used it and it's easily my favorite organic bloom booster. I'm not a big organic guy... I just never really got into the whole organic thing and I'm not personally convinced that it's worth it. That's just me. So I do most of my growing with synthetic nutes and that means I can use Big Bud which - purely my opinion here - kicks Nirvana's ass. But if I grow 100% organic I will definitely use Nirvana.

I have heard they're talking about an organic Big Bud, and I will _definitely_ give that a try if they make it.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2011)

hooked.on.ponics said:


> It's refreshing to see a discussion of this type that isn't chock-full of name calling and ego.
> 
> I get so tired of hearing people swear they went out and bought 74 different bottles of stuff from one company, used them all for the first time, got terrible results for what they spent, and then leap to the conclusion that they're all "crap".
> 
> ...


I recently introduced AN's organic Mother Earth Tea to my grow. The res was destabilized because of this.

Are you strictly an AN user? If so, any recommends for an AN veg additive that is not organic?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 21, 2011)

When I used Floralicious Plus instead of Nirvana I always got that brown slime shyt in my resi, probably not cold enough. Or not enough air in the water. 
-I.MJ


----------



## Sam1510 (Mar 18, 2018)

InsaneMJ said:


> When I used Floralicious Plus instead of Nirvana I always got that brown slime shyt in my resi, probably not cold enough. Or not enough air in the water.
> -I.MJ


Can you use floralicous plus and nirvana together?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 20, 2018)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;L&#8224; Oh I know, just been sseing massive flaming and drama in places like toke n talk, the noob section, etc. So much so I'm starting to confine myself to the hydro section. Hell, even when you were flaming it wasn't nearly that bad. Yesterday I saw a thread, was on page 20+ first day, and the flaming started on page one. Toke n talk there's trolls that do nothing but flame and harass people. In hydro, you don't see any of that shit.


I dunno vo used to light some fires back in the day.


----------

